# Firefox3.0.11 plugins: where to get?



## zeiz (Aug 4, 2009)

Some sites offer only windoze media and either WMP or Real player must be installed. Or Flash but linux Flashplayer10 doesn't work for those sites.
If one has only Firefox3 installed where to get all the plugins FF2 was enriched with?
The only I found is about a link to .../browser_plugins folder which I just don't have at all.
Does somebody know where to get FF3 plugins?


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Aug 10, 2009)

Can you PM me a link to one of these sites and I'll see what I can do.


----------

